# 1994 VW Golf VR6



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

*1994 VW Golf VR6 - New Wheels?*

Just picked up my new "to me" motor. Its a lovely 1994 VW Golf VR6. With on 56k on the clock.

These are just some quick pictures, will get better ones when I have had a chance to get it detailed. Its 100% original and hasnt been messed with, left in its standard condition. A recent back injury has forced me to get an Automatic car, but after seeing it lovely Red Bullet i have a big smile on my face.

12 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

11 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

8 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

4 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

3 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

19 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

17 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

15 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

14 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

10 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

9 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

7 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

6 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

1 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

18 by Lloyd.Fulton, on Flickr

Thanks


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

pictures are not showing


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> pictures are not showing


Thanks, sorry the wrong links went in the first first time. Hope they are working now.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

gorgeous car!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks very nice for it's age!

:thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love that, looks in great condition.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking looking car matey, are you a member of any of the VAG forums ???


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Thats very tidy, are you going to keep as standard ?


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> gorgeous car!


Thanks very much mate.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Looks very nice for it's age!
> 
> :thumb:


Yeah its condition sold it really


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Jwalker84 said:


> Love that, looks in great condition.


Thanks, very much. No colour fade which is great , proper red not PINK!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking looking car matey, are you a member of any of the VAG forums ???


Thanks mate, no not as yet, been a Ford man for year's with my Capri but now having a change.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

dennis said:


> Thats very tidy, are you going to keep as standard ?


I am going to try, but you know what the temptation will be like to lower it and stick a nice set of WIDE BBS's on.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

MurphysLaw said:


> Thanks mate, no not as yet, been a Ford man for year's with my Capri but now having a change.


Same here with my capri`s but got a Audi A3 now lol


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

love the sound of a vr6 on full chat! nice car!!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

R2P said:


> love the sound of a vr6 on full chat! nice car!!!


Thanks, yeah i think i used half a tank of fuel on the drive home, just listening to it roar.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Same here with my capri`s but got a Audi A3 now lol


The Capri is still staying, I dont think I could ever be convinced to sell it as its concourse, but the Golf will be a lot of fun.

Thanks


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

paint looks nice for 16/17 years old


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

MurphysLaw said:


> I am going to try, but you know what the temptation will be like to lower it and stick a nice set of WIDE BBS's on.


 A set of eibach lowering springs will lower it a tad with out ruining the ride comfort, that what i would do


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

11alan111 said:


> paint looks nice for 16/17 years old


Thanks mate, paint is 18 years old on the 10th Jan past.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

dennis said:


> A set of eibach lowering springs will lower it a tad with out ruining the ride comfort, that what i would do


I think your right will be having a look around.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

this is the one??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-COLL...3284932?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2ebad916c4


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

snoopin said:


> this is the one??
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-COLL...3284932?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2ebad916c4


yup thats the one, saw it on ebay and it only 25min up the road from me, so thought I have a nosey, and then really loved it so bought it.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

MurphysLaw said:


> yup thats the one, saw it on ebay and it only 25min up the road from me, so thought I have a nosey, and then really loved it so bought it.


Lovely car mate, i want one :-( enjoy it


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very, very nice! Looks like new.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

snoopin said:


> Lovely car mate, i want one :-( enjoy it


Cheers, mate. Its great, just need to be it taxed.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> Very, very nice! Looks like new.


Cheers mate, yeah I was amazed at it condition, however the wheels will need to be refurbed.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

A set of Eibach springs and some new OEM shocks will transform the ride and handling.

Nice car (for a mk3! - I'm a Mk2 man myself...)


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Blimey, was it kept in a sealed garage by nuns? Looks v. smart. Would like a car like this! Future classic!


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks very very tidy for it's age....


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

organisys said:


> A set of Eibach springs and some new OEM shocks will transform the ride and handling.
> 
> Nice car (for a mk3! - I'm a Mk2 man myself...)


Love the Mk2 as well but so many of them around my way at the moment, a nice tidy MK3 seemed the way to go.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

-PJB- said:


> Blimey, was it kept in a sealed garage by nuns? Looks v. smart. Would like a car like this! Future classic!


Thanks mate, yes I am hoping to try and keep it this condition, has to be a good future classic if not already.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Looks very very tidy for it's age....


It is indeed thanks very much.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks great!

I think you might have the last unmolested example of the VR6 in the world :thumb:


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

L.J. said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I think you might have the last unmolested example of the VR6 in the world :thumb:


Cheers thanks, thats why I might just try to keep it that way.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Loverly motor mate.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

jamesgti said:


> Loverly motor mate.


Thanks mates, just Taxed it today to fully Road legal.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great car and not to many left in that condition either, well done :thumb:


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Didn't know they did a VR6 golf in Auto! Nice car


----------



## L5NTN (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like a great example, clean and straight VR6 MK3's are few and far between now, especially in Red.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

123quackers said:


> Great car and not to many left in that condition either, well done :thumb:


Thanks for the comments


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

shaziman said:


> Didn't know they did a VR6 golf in Auto! Nice car


Thanks for the comments


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

L5NTN said:


> Looks like a great example, clean and straight VR6 MK3's are few and far between now, especially in Red.


Thanks for the comments
L


----------



## Jehu Knight (May 14, 2010)

Just seen this on Fleabay whilst picking up bits for my Veedub.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-COLL...3284932?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2ebad916c4

Does look good though.


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Jehu Knight said:


> Just seen this on Fleabay whilst picking up bits for my Veedub.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MINT-COLL...3284932?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item2ebad916c4
> 
> Does look good though.


Cheers mate, no Flea's on this one !!!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Well the wheels on this little rocket need refurbed, so going to get them refurbed and buy another set and keep the originals as spares.

Really want this wheel Compomotive TH Mono but have some options, Sliver or Black & 15" or 16".



















ideas and comments please..


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fantastic, I love it.

Maris


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MurphysLaw said:


> Well the wheels on this little rocket need refurbed, so going to get them refurbed and buy another set and keep the originals as spares.
> 
> Really want this wheel Compomotive TH Mono but have some options, Sliver or Black & 15" or 16".
> 
> ...


I like the Black and 16" would be my choice, you can always colour change them later down the line :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

lovely car, 16's suit the Mk3 really well & silver would be my choice


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks a really tidy example mate :thumb:


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Superb car!!!


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments folks, there will be some changes coming up.


----------

